# Looking for Subs in Iowa



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Am currently looking for subs in Iowa with the following needs:

Sidewalk Crews
Plow Trucks (v Plows or similar)
Dump Trucks
Skid Loaders
Front end Loaders


----------



## bobtiedt (Nov 20, 2003)

you are looking for people to sub for you or are you wanting to sub for others??


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

*subs*

What part of iowa and how many trucks or equipment needed?


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Capital provides snow removal services in the greater des moines area looking for the equipment noted above . If you wish to contact me please feel free to call me on my mobile at 515-202-3521


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey Capital, I work in DSM at the Olds GMC dealership. I usually finish my route by 7AM. Don't know if I'm comfortable driving one of my units to DSM, but may be able to operate one if your trucks.
Let me know if you're interested,
Mark K


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Thanks for the offer but as of now looks like my fleet is covered for drivers, now am looking for newer model plow trucks with v blades or skid loaders that I can put box blades on.


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

I live and work in DSM but i dont have a V plow. Ive got a 8' Straight blade if that helps any??


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Mowey9

Please give me a call am looking for prob on truck with a straight blade for some banks. Phil 202-3521


----------

